# Gun for the wife



## IA Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

I am new to this site and hoping that someone would be able to help me out. My wife would like to start shooting with me but I am unsure what type and kind of gun to get her. She is about 5'10" tall but only weights about 115#. Recoil is a concern for me and her. She has shot my Rem. 11-87 12 guage but doesn't like the kick it has. any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would get a 20 ga. The Rem 11-87 is a good gun in 20 ga. Light weight. A little recoil if it is all synthetic stock. But a great gun.

Chuck


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I got a remington 870 28 ga for my wife last year.................best trade I ever made!! :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I too would go with an 11-87 in the 20 gauge model. Switch out the stock and forearm for a youth stock and forearm. This will also fit her hands a little better.

Another option is the Browning Gold 20 gauge. It has very little recoil, but as you can see by below posts, not extremely reliable.

Myself along with 4 others teach a youth shotgun program and this is what we try and start our kids out on..including the young ladies.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Beretta 391 in 20 gauge. You can get it in a youth model if you need but that might not be needed since she is 5'10".

Or you could try any of the o/u in 20 gauge. I would recommend a Red Label. Good value / solid made.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> I would get a 20 ga. The Rem 11-87 is a good gun in 20 ga. Light weight. A little recoil if it is all synthetic stock. But a great gun.
> 
> Chuck


This is the best choice of those already suggested...however noone has mentioned the Benelli Montefeltro in 20 ga. This is BY FAR the best choice for a lady just getting into shooting. It is lightweight, has NO kick whatsoever, and has the smoothest swing of any gun currently manufactured. Also it has a narrow stock and comb which suits a woman's hand much better!

http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/montefeltro.tpl

Just hoist one up at a gun store and you'll immediately understand!

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I too agree with Ryan, The 11-87 is a fine choice but you can only change the stock. The forearm must stay the same. I would go with a 24" barrel if you can, but the benilli ultra light is a sweetheart as well and that is only available in a 12 ga.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

20 ga all the way, unless you plan to hunt geese. 20 ga is awesome for upland and ducks!


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Just got my wife a Benelli 20 ga M-2 with the ComforTech stock. 5 1/2 pounds and almost no kick. Awesome gun. She likes it better and shoots it better than her Fausti o/u. She's 5 - 8 and it fits her well. There are some shims that came with it for adjusting the stock fit plus you can get a couple different recoil pads to adjust the length.


----------

